

Microsoft becomes first 2015 Gold contributor to openBSD Foundation - Sanddancer
http://www.itworld.com/article/2946814/open-source-tools/microsoft-becomes-first-2015-gold-contributor-to-openbsd-foundation.html?google_editors_picks=true

======
detaro
previous discussion of the topic:
[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=9851512](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=9851512)

